# Routing between FIBs



## JamesElstone (Dec 1, 2022)

Hi All,

It has been a long time since I last dropped in here, but I have a question about using multiple "fibs". Sorry I haven't been more active as of late.

Is it possible to route between fibs without traffic flowing out of a FreeBSD node?

Something like:


```
ifconfig bge0 fib 1
ifconfig bge1 fib 2
route add 192.168.2.0/24 fib 2 -fib 1
```

Or would I be better off creating two lo() interfaces one in each fib and routing between them?

Thoughts?


----------

